
macOS vs. Windows vs. Ubuntu Benchmarks - jensgk
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=macos1015-win10-ubuntu
======
username18
The way that the author switches around the order of the axis labels is
confusing..

~~~
iruoy
Sometimes a lower value is better and sometimes a higher value is better
depending on the benchmark, but the ordering is always the same.

The worst one is at the top and the best one at the bottom.

